# Tales of the deep



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Check it out http://saskhardcoreatv.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=pics&thread=1063&page=1#13935

or this link incase that top one makes you login to the forums

http://www.youtube.com/user/blackie205/featured


also must be viewed on his featured page to hear the audio.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! looks like osta isnt the only one in ya'lls group w/ some video skills! lol


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice video, I had it up on my 55 inch screen and the guy in the mud w just his face showing at 00:23 says it all. nice work


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sweet video. Very well put together. You guys are animals!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awsome vid! Hope to ride with yall one day


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

OMD that was 9 mins of pure enjoyment. Thanks!


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

thx guys. Just practicing some editing on blackies vids  thx very much to him for letting me play around with his material. All those guys gonna have a bunch of 1000s this year so watch out for some crazy vids. Hopefully i can get in on some more of the editing . Also got a gopro for myself this year, so hopefully i can get some of my own vids up. Ill be sure to share it here.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awww cant view on my phone and no computer  makes me sad yall guys cone out with some good stuff


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

What kind of phone, i can produce it in a few phone formats and send you link. if you want


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy ****, that was awesome. Reposting on Facebook.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great vid !!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Awsome video!


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Audio now works on youtube for any that it didnt work for  thx for watching


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any way you could make it into a mobile format for you tube?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Htc inspire. Droid network if that helps


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can ask blackie about that its his channel. What kind of phone? oops ok android. I can produce it for android phones i think let me check


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

insane editing and riding.....south riding is much different for sure but would love to ride with you people one time but dont know if my brute would last lol


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok I can't seem to find the video on his channel. So can someone please post the direct URL link to the video?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

click the second link he posted, it opens and plays.


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Boobtube took it down, copyright on the music :34:. Were trying to find another place to put it will post back soon.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so this is like the 10th time I've watched this vid.....and I'm sure I'll watch it several more times. That Gade is sick!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> click the second link he posted, it opens and plays.





Rolley01 said:


> Boobtube took it down, copyright on the music :34:. Were trying to find another place to put it will post back soon.


I've tried both links and still can't find it.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow awesome vid. How do you keep axles under that thing lol?


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

ok boys glad u love my gade check out my new channel and new vids i will try to get rolley to edit me a few more of those kick *** vids to my new site minus some music if he can


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

what size is that popo with the mambas. that lil bike is prety bad ***. ive seen it in a couple of other vids before. sure do wish we had some mud like that in texas.


----------

